# New guy in southern Illinois



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

well there is no turning back now you have done painted a hive.
next thing ya know you will be up late at night on the chat talkin
bees. gettin ready for a split, and wondering just how far your going to take this. WELCOME


----------



## HeffsBStuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome Brian,
I am also in southern-ish Illinois, I also am going to try foundationless and treatment free....... I'm glad to hear another brave person is starting out this way. I have two nucs coming in about 3 weeks. 

Good Luck to us , Jim


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------

